# Mantis without eyes



## carvikryllex (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi guys. I was rising an hierodula. I bought him when he was in L8. And he came in good conditions except for the black eyes. I supposed that it was because he has been near other mantis but it it going to disappeared in the molt. But this supposition was far from reality. When he molted, one eye exploded and the other has deflated. Definitely not normal. An this moment he has a big bubble of hemolymph in one of his eye. I'm really sure he did not fall while molting. And i think this is a kind of fungus or  bacterial infection. Not pretty sure 

I have 3 questions. What's going on? And how can I treat him and avoid it next time?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sounds like he had bad eye rub and his exoskeleton wasn't strong enough when he molted. Not much you can do, just wait for the hemolymph to scab.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## carvikryllex (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks for answering me. One more question He is not going to find a pair, right? He's an adult and he cant see anything


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 26, 2020)

No, he should be fine. When it comes to mates they use their antennae more than their eyes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## carvikryllex (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> No, he should be fine. When it comes to mates they use their antennae more than their eyes.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Its sad to say but at the end he died. He has been refusing to eat until the end. I think the infection spread around all the head. Very sad for the die, and for the female.

Having said that, thanks MantisGirls13 for answer


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 30, 2020)

Im sorry. That's terrible! 

*For every mantis lost, you ought get TWO in its place.*


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 31, 2020)

sorry for you loss


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry that happened


----------

